# [Soft - Grub] Probleme de boot

## Keneda

Premierement bonjour  :Smile: 

je rencontre des probleme d'installe de la gentoo 1.4 je precise que je suis un debutant

mes lecteurs CD sont en scsi et le disqe sur lequel je voudrais installer la 1.4 est aussi en scsi

malheureusement je pense que le module de ma carte scsi ne se charge pas  :Sad:  ( une adaptec AHA2940 )

resultat j'ai pas axx au cd ni a ma partition pour installer la gentoo.

De plus ma carte reseau ne semble pas fonctionner ( je ne sais pas si cela est du a un conflit scsi reseau lors du boot )

ma carte reseau est une 3com905B

j'ai essayé lors du boot les parametres doscsi... mais sans succes  :Sad: 

ps: tout fonctionne bien sous xp.

Merci pour vos reponses.Last edited by Keneda on Fri Sep 26, 2003 9:37 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## spOOwn

tu dois compiler en dur ou en module , tes périphériques SCSI, pour la carte SCSI , cd SCSI , HD scsi... dans ton noyau, vérifie pour cela la documentation de tes périphériques pour trouver la référence exactes !!! 

Pour la carte SCSI 2940 , si je ne me trompe pas, ca doit etre le aic7xxx a compiler dans ton noyau, j'avais eu le meme probleme que toi, apres avoir compilé le module de ta carte SCSI, ta gentoo ne devrait plus avoir de problemes... sinon nous restons a ta dispotition bien sur   :Smile: 

PS : dans la doc d'instal de la gentoo, tu as deja le nom de ts ce que tu dois compiler pour du matériel SCSI, sauf pour la carte...

----------

## Keneda

oui pour le module scsi il me semblait bien que ds les versions precedentes de gentoo c'etait le module aic7xxx je retesterai ce soir

pas une idée pour le module de la carte reseau ?

----------

## yoyo

Pour la carte réseau, ça doit être le module "3c59x".

Pour ta carte scsi, le module aic7xxx est utilisé pour "the 274x and 284x series".

Je te conseille donc d'inclure également le aic7xxx_old dans ton noyau puisque  *Quote:*   

> These include the 274x EISA cards; 284x VLB cards;2902, 2910, 293x, 294x, 394x, 3985 and several other PCI and                                            motherboard based SCSI controllers from Adaptec

 

Ne pas inclure le support de ta carte et de tes disques SCSI en module dans le noyau mais "en dur" car au démarrage ton noyau va avoir besoin d'aller sur ces disques pour pouvoir lancer ton linux et ses modules.

Le problème, c'est que si ton linux est sur du SCSI et que le noyau n'arrive pas à y accéder, il ne pourra pas aller chercher les modules qui lui permettrait d'y accéder ...

Donc, de la même façon, tu dois inclure "en dur" au moins le support des systèmes de fichiers de "/boot" et de "/" (ext2, ext3, reiser, xfs ...).

Car c'est bien de pouvoir accéder aux disques mais c'est mieux de pouvoir lire ce qu'il y a dessus   :Rolling Eyes:   (notamment les modules de tes cartes réseau, son, video ... qui ne sont pas indispensables au noyau pour démarrer)

----------

## Keneda

merci pour vos reponses  :Smile: 

----------

## Keneda

je me suis emballe trop vite  :Sad: 

le module de ma carte reseau ne peut etre trouvé

j'avoue que je suis pas mal perdu avec tous ces chemins

les modules pouvant etre chargé sont bien dans un repertoire qui devrait etre accessible de n'importe ou ?

car pour charger mon module scsi je dois aller dans le repertoire modules\storage ( ca semble logique  :Smile:  ) mais je ne vois pas le module 3c59x pour ma 3com   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

J'avoue ne pas bien saisir les manips que tu as faites.  :Embarassed: 

Je vais donc décrire celles que tu aurais dues faire   :Wink:   :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Ensuite tu sélectionne en dur (avec l'étoile) dans :  *Quote:*   

> SCSI support  ---> SCSI low-level drivers  ---> Adaptec AIC7xxx support
> 
> et
> 
>  Old Adaptec AIC7xxx support

 

Rajoute également le support du cdrom SCSI (en module ou en dur)

Ensuite, sélectionne dans :  *Quote:*   

> Network device support  ---> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 3COM cards
> 
> puis
> 
>  3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support

 

Tu sors ensuite du menuconfig en sauvegardant

puis 

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

mount /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/lenomquetuveux
```

Remets ton grub ou lilo à jour (en n'oubliant pas de lancer lilo après les modifs)

Et c'est tout   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS : Les modules se trouvent normalement dans /lib/modules/"lenoyaucorrespondant"/...

PS1 : au fait, tu utilises quel noyau ???

PS2 : Si tu as installé des modules (pilotes) "indépendants" du noyau (alsa, nvidia ...) généralement par un emerge spécifique, tu devras les réinstaller.

----------

## Keneda

je suis juste rendu a l'installation  :Smile: 

pas encore a la compile du noyau :p

----------

## yoyo

 *Keneda wrote:*   

> je suis juste rendu a l'installation 
> 
> pas encore a la compile du noyau :p

 

Pourtant, dans la doc d'installation chapitre 16 on parle bien de compilation de noyau (d'ailleurs, les étapes que j'ai décrite ne sont que des copier-coller de ce chapitre).

Je ne vois pas trop où tu en es (tu parles de modules, donc logiquement tu en es à la compil de noyau ...).

Les modules que tu peux charger sont dans /lib/modules/"lenoyaucorrespondant"/...

Tu as choisi quel noyau ???

----------

## Keneda

je suis a l'etape ou je boot juste apres le cd donc a rien

il me met un msg comme quoi il ne trouve pas le cd :/

resultat je veux faire un ifconfig il me dit qu'il trouve pas la commande et pour le modprobe aic7xxx_old je suis oblige d'aller ds le repertoire modules qui se trouve sur la racine il me semble :/

apres avoir charge les pilotes scsi je monte le cd mais c'est apres que je suis bloqué  :Sad: , je ne sais plus quoi faire

----------

## Keneda

personne n'a une petie idée de ce que je doit faire apres ?

car la je seche

----------

## yoyo

 *Keneda wrote:*   

> apres avoir charge les pilotes scsi je monte le cd mais c'est apres que je suis bloqué , je ne sais plus quoi faire

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Pourquoi est-ce que tu montes le CD ???

Tu bootes bien sur le livecd ???

Dans ce cas, inutile de monter le CD. Un "modprobe aic7xxx_old", "modprobe aic7xxx" et "modprobe sd_mod" doit suffire.

D'ailleurs en regardant la doc, je vois en vert : *Quote:*   

> Le support des CDROMs SCSI et des disques est intégré au kernel

 

Donc, si tu arrives à démarrer à partir du liveCD, c'est que ta carte SCSI est reconnue (logique) et il est probable que ton hdd soit également reconnu.

Un petit "/sbin/hdparm -i /dev/sda" peux te permettre de t'en assurer (si ton hdd est en premier sur ta chaine scsi).

Pour la carte réseau, un "/sbin/ifconfig eth0" doit t'afficher quelque chose du genre : *Quote:*   

> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:76:1D:DD:B3  
> 
>           inet adr:tonip  Bcast:tonbroadcast  Masque:tonmasquedesousréseau
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Si cette commande renvoie une erreur, alors tu dois faire un "modprobe 3c59x".

Si elle fonctionne, tu peux passer à la suite   :Wink: 

----------

## Keneda

deja merci pour la reponse 

je boot bien sur le livecd

a la fin du boot il me met un msg d'erreur sur le cd comme koi il peut pas le monter

qd je fais un /sbin/hdparm -i /dev/sda il ne se passe rien sauf message d'erreur No such file or directory

et c'est comem ca pour toutes les commande ifconfig ou fdisk  :Sad: 

edit:

le msg d'erreur exacte apres le boot :

Mounting /newroot/dev/cdroms/* on /newroot/mnt/cdrom failed No such file or directory

No CD Found

j'ai aussi un msg d'erreur scsi au chargement et je crois que c'est lie tout ca :

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadaptater, errno = 2

cette ligne est repete 3 fois ( j'ai 3 perif scsi )Last edited by Keneda on Thu Sep 25, 2003 3:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yuk159

tu a essaye de placer comme argument au noyau un truc du genre hdx=scsi ?

(un peu surealiste mais je viens de trouver ca sur un site redhat)

----------

## Keneda

j'ai pas encore mis le noyau

mais o boot j'ai essaye gentoo doscsi mais ca fait la meme chose  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

Non je parle d'un argument passer a grub AVANT le boot .

Mais ce n'est qu'une suggestion (pas teste)

----------

## Keneda

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Non je parle d'un argument passer a grub AVANT le boot .
> 
> Mais ce n'est qu'une suggestion (pas teste)

 

alors la je sais pas comment faire  :Sad: 

----------

## Keneda

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Non je parle d'un argument passer a grub AVANT le boot .
> 
> Mais ce n'est qu'une suggestion (pas teste)

 

alors la je sais pas comment faire  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

Bin perso au boot j'essairai bien un : 

```
boot: gentoo hdc=scsi
```

Mais je le repete c'est une sugestion que je ne peu tester et je ne sais pas si elle fonctionnerai

----------

## Keneda

je vais tester  pour voir

dsl le double post

----------

## yoyo

Tu as essayé avec et sans le "doscsi" au démarrage du liveCD ???

Essaie également avec l'argument "cdcache". Cela occupera 30Mo de ram mais tu n'auras peut-être pas besoin de monter le CD.

----------

## Keneda

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé avec et sans le "doscsi" au démarrage du liveCD ???
> 
> Essaie également avec l'argument "cdcache". Cela occupera 30Mo de ram mais tu n'auras peut-être pas besoin de monter le CD.

 

je teste avec le cdcache ce soir

et oui j'ai teste avec et sans doscsi mais ca ne change rien :/

avant sur une 1.2 j'aivais pas de problemes pour l'installe

mais depuis que je suis passé en P4 avec un raid en serial ATA ( en conservant les meme lecteurs scsi ) ca ne marche plus :/

je vais essayer aussi avec un lecteur ide on sais jamais et en desactivant le raid serial ata ( meme si ca n'a rien a voir )

----------

## Keneda

bon j'ai contourne le pb  :Smile: 

j'ai mis un lecteur ide et l'installe s'est bien passe pour le moment

la seule hesitation que j'ai c o niveau de grub pour le root et le setup

j'ai 3 disque ide ( 1 ata en hda1, 2 en raid serial ATA, donc laje sais pas trop leur nom ) et un scsi ou j'ai installer la gentoo

je dois indiquer quelle partoche dans grub pour le root et pour le setup car la je commence a etre pommé  :Sad: 

sachant que le sd0 ca passe pas :/

en desactivant le raid sata ca boot bien sur le scsi et il me charge le menu de grub mais apres j'ai du me planter dans le nom du disque car j'ai mis sd0 et sans raid faudrait le metrte en hd0 je suppose  :Sad: 

j'ai aussi fait une disquette de boot mais j'arrive plus a booter dessus  :Sad: 

et qd je reactive le Raid je ne peut booter que sur XP   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Keneda

up

----------

## Keneda

ca merdouille le forum avec firebird ou ca vient juste de chez moi ?

----------

## yoyo

Nan, nan, c'est le forum qui merdouille parfois.

Pour Grub, rien ne vaux un bon petit how-to.

Cherche aussi sur google sur le shell-grub ...

----------

## Keneda

merci je regarde ca  :Smile: 

----------

